# I feel like a horrible person and boarder...



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel like a horrible person and boarder, I really like the barn that I am at now and the people there....but...

I was offered a job two days ago, starting the first weekend in April. :-(
I will have to work pretty much all day on the weekends and most weeknights. During the day I have school (college). Its an animal shelter job, so I am expected to pick up the phone for midnight emergencies which is fine. I like the excitment, and it will help get me closer to my vet tech degree! 

HOWEVER, that leaves me little to no time to go the barn! I was cleaning stalls on the weekend for discounted lessons tooo.
I have, at my house, a 12 x 14 shed and 4-5 fenced acres, for those who don't know all I have is my goat and my 9 month old colt (going to be gelding). I like boarding, which is why he was not home in the first place, but I'd rather see him more than once or twice a week!
He is only a yearling so not having an arena doesnt really bother me, but I like to groom and mess with him often so the whole training and starting process will be easier! Plus I like him a lot, and again I like to see him as often as possible!

There have been small things, like at every barn, that I may not have agreed with or cared for... but as a whole the place is nice. You just can't please 100% of the people 100% of the time and that includes me somtimes too haha. 

I left the barn owner a note saying I am pulling him out after the vet comes April 1st...
I forgot to tell her in person (which is what I should have done) when I was there because the sawdust guy was taking forever dumping sawdust in the indoor and I was annoyed, also my little Spudster was off (not really lame, but off) so I was thinking about that....
I can't get to the barn until friday becuase of a root canal and other obligations.
I feel terrible for the short notice, really I do!
Up until now I have been reliable cleaning stalls the same days and times every weekend and doing whatever else she asked and helping with extra stuff like turnout, blankets, and tossing hay.
She always tells me its 'hard finding kids that ate reliable and that want to help out' which, I'm 22 so I still consider myself a kid :lol: too.
I told her I would be at the barn on friday so we can talk about it then.

She leaves me a vioce mail telling me how 'bummed' she is. Saying that she wanted me to be her assistant trainer and instructor when things picked up (which I would love, but that could be years from now :-( and being the poor struggling engaged college student I am I'd like to have a paying job).
She then goes on to say that her contract requires I give 30 days notice. I knew this, I plan to pay her for April but I am still taking my horse at the beginning of the month. I want to be able to see him, thats the point. However, other boarders up and left already since I have been there and of course no notice was given, but I am a better person than that.

I can totally see where she is coming from, I feel terrible. Its her living, and a lot of the other boarders have left in the past few months becuase she upped her prices and becuase of other little things.

Ugh  and thats my vent I guess...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Your post indicates to me that you are handling this in a mature and responsible way. It's very important that you don't burn your bridges because you never know when you'll need to cross them again.

I would just explain to your BO just what you explained here. Good luck!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree- you did the right thing.

Yea, your contract says you need to give 30 days... to ensure that she gets the currents months board money. But you're paying that even though he's not going to be there, so you're good.

And sure, she says you can be her assistant... but would that really have happened? (not discrediting you or her, here) Like you said, who knows how long down the road that would be. She was likely trying to get you to stay.

You need to look out for yourself first 
Have fun with Spud at home!


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

My Beau said:


> And sure, she says you can be her assistant... but would that really have happened?


That was my thought also. She is a really nice woman, however she leases the farm from the actual property owner... and I worry becuase all it would take is one fight, issue, or the property owner to decide she doesnt want to lease out the place and being the barn manager/owners 'assistant' would go down the drain anyway :-(.

I just feel bad leaving people...

Also, I havent been there very long and I worry about why everyone seems to be leaving... I was told it was because she raised the board but she is the one that told me that... not saying that isn't the reason and it could very well just be bad luck.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

What...your not pulling The Spud out and sending him down for Sonata and I to play with?! 

Things will be fine. Just explain to her what you have explained to us. You sound very busy. I wouldn't put faith in promises...even if she did have those intentions things fall threw so there is no guarantee. I am sure he will love to be home with you anyway!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

You are handling it very professionally and maturely, kudos!

I say just sit down and have a H2H with her and let her know you don't want any hard feelings and that you really need the job and want to see the Spud more often than once a week. I am sure even if she is bummed, she will understand.

HOORAY! that you got an awesome job offer!


----------



## Icedancer (Feb 18, 2010)

It sounds to me like you did the right thing : ) Like the others said, I would just let her know what was going on. If your not able to do it in person, a phone call would work too.

About the "assistant" thing, if she never mentioned it before then she may just be saying that to get you to stay :-|


Any, congrats on your job offer and getting to keep spud at home!!


----------

